# BradleyW's PC Gaming setup



## meticadpa

Looks like your living room to me, and I wouldn't particularly want to lie on the carpet to use the mouse and keyboard.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meticadpa* 
Looks like your living room to me, and I wouldn't particularly want to lie on the carpet to use the mouse and keyboard.

I use the chair. Ive also started using the main TV for my games and watching online vids.


----------



## meticadpa

Then do you have the world's longest arms?

You must have if you can reach all the way to successfully use the mouse and keyboard from your chair.

Edit:










Like that?


----------



## oliverw92

Your parents have a nice tv


----------



## Swiftes

Your parents have a nice living room indeed, they should treat themselves and get Sky+HD.


----------



## kerbitroy

Do we all have to be so mean towards Bradley's Computer Room. Oh, pardon me, it's a living room


----------



## majikmaynayZ

Get a desk!


----------



## oliverw92

Also do some goddam cable management before your 5850 commits suicide.

Oh wait...


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Also do some goddam cable management before your 5850 commits suicide.

Oh wait...

I dont get it


----------



## BradleyW

My arms a super long and i love my cables to be messy And normal sky is better than sky HD









lol.


----------



## gorb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meticadpa* 









Like that?

lmao


----------



## BradleyW

That is an actual picture of me. Look, there is the evidence, it says BradleyW.


----------



## exileschild

Tough crowd. lol

Looks comfortable enough for regular viewing, IDK about extended periods of time though. I sit about 8-10ft. from a 55" led tv and sometimes it feels like a flashbang went off in the room. That angle seems a bit awkward for gaming IMO. Can't stand being off to the side and playing 360/ps3.


----------



## Fallen Angel -X

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meticadpa*


Then do you have the world's longest arms?

You must have if you can reach all the way to successfully use the mouse and keyboard from your chair.

Edit:










Like that?


lmao that is class xD


----------



## kerbitroy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


That is an actual picture of me. Look, there is the evidence, it says BradleyW.












That is an actual picture of me. Look, there is the evidence, it says Kerbitroy.


----------



## meticadpa

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kerbitroy*











That is an actual picture of me. Look, there is the evidence, it says Kerbitroy.


Dude, I think you two are twins!


----------



## kerbitroy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *meticadpa*


Dude, I think you two are twins!


:O Is it true Bradley!?


----------



## oliverw92

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kerbitroy*











That is an actual picture of me. Look, there is the evidence, it says Kerbitroy.












Dude ***


----------



## meticadpa

ohai guise


----------



## oliverw92

Sup Hitler


----------



## kerbitroy

Are you the gay one Oli? With your pink hat
Just how I imagined you would look Meti!


----------



## aaronman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Sup Hitler

Sup?


----------



## oliverw92

Nice pubes


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *exileschild* 
Tough crowd. lol

Looks comfortable enough for regular viewing, IDK about extended periods of time though. I sit about 8-10ft. from a 55" led tv and sometimes it feels like a flashbang went off in the room. That angle seems a bit awkward for gaming IMO. Can't stand being off to the side and playing 360/ps3.

I move the chair so it is at a much better angle. I just moved it out of the way so people could see the TV









edit: lol, pubes...


----------



## Bisley_Bob

Oh hey guys!


----------



## Boyboyd

In this thread: Mr. Men


----------



## oliverw92

Shouldn't that be ambulance girl?


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *oliverw92* 
Shouldn't that be ambulance girl?

It should be but there wasn't a little miss alcoholic.


----------



## oliverw92

There's a little miss naughty though


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Joining fad...


----------



## Boyboyd

mind=blown


----------



## oliverw92

Got a better one for ambulance girl:


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

Do-do-do do-do-do.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Wait..this isn't right.


----------



## 98uk

alex98uk reporting in:










Also, can a full sized man fit in that room Bradders?

*BOC* invasion has been successful. Let us retreat with plunder!


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alex98uk*


alex98uk reporting in:










Also, can a full sized man fit in that room Bradders?

*BOC* invasion has been successful. Let us retreat with plunder!


There is no plunder to be had here sadly


----------



## Bisley_Bob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


There is no plunder to be had here sadly










Only laughter!


----------



## woodpigeon4

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BradleyW*


i love my cables to be messy And normal sky is better than sky HD

























Sky HD is definetly better than normal sky, and "i love my cables to be messy" makes it sound like you have some weird fetish.
Nice living room though.


----------



## kerbitroy

Lol Mr Men trend successful


----------



## Kill-4-Cash

Looks good but if you ask me.. its to close the HEAT radiator!!!!


----------



## oliverw92

Or it just never existed in the first place


----------



## Dom_sufc

This thread was worth the read. I actually even double checked to see if this was in OT :/


----------



## oliverw92

Or it wasn't his


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alex98uk* 
He's forgotten... or... it's gone!

Abortion. Bringing out the child in you.


----------



## andypc

Your mr men have baffled the Americans


----------

